# VR Headsets



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone interested in the VR headsets coming out soon? You can preorder PS4 VR headset in a couple of days, so I was just wondering if any of you are going to pre-order. I think I'm going to wait out the storm and see how it preforms first. seems like a promising new gadget though. 

apparently rumors of ps4.5 to support the new headset too.


----------



## SinglePlayerGaming (Feb 27, 2016)

I;m definitely gonna wait this out. Im generally one to jump in early for a cool gaming thing, but this is very pricey and Id rather wait and see whats going to happen with it, since its not like a console which is assured to get games and be utilised. It could just end up being another kinect, but I hope not. I tried out the oculus at at a con once and its really great, but I dont trust it isnt a bit too early


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Too expensive for me and too early to say if it'll be any good, but I've always liked virtual reality so if this gets good reviews I'd be interested.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems to me that VR is going to be to gaming what 3D is to movies.

An overpriced gimmick that'll repeatedly come and go a few times before people realize that's it's completely pointless and loose all interest.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Remember when PS3 and Xbox 360 got movement/motion capture stuff and like...... 4 lame games were move enabled?... It's going to be like that. Your better off just getting your VR pc gear.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

virtual reality sex suit going to shut it down.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

My Oculus arrives very soon! Very excited to use it.

I owned the other 2 developer versions, in case I wanted to develop games for it, but I never actually did it.. so those money were kinda wasted, but whatever..
I can now begin to play my Flight Simulators properly!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

They look pretty fun for games you explore in. And I have a good enough computer to run them. I'm just not sure about committing to buying it for ~$1000. I am definitely interested in getting one though. Maybe I'll get more convinced the more I see videos of it.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

A friend of mine has a headset for smartphones. It's soooo cooool!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel VR will die soon its getting marketed super hard.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Way too early for me to think about buying one, but I want to try one at some point.

Alton Towers (UK theme park,) has a VR roller coaster now, supposedly the first one world wide. That's probably going to cause some people to throw up lol.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm waiting on VR porn to take pressure from my virgin status.

MS Holoportation looks cool, but also furthering the end of civilisation.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

the vr demo thing of paranormal activity looked really good. I think that potentially could be a pretty big deal. think about the first time you played a survival horror game, hopefully like that all over again, but perhaps even magnified so its even more terrifying?

its out of my budget so I will not be able to afford it for a long while. and I think waiting it out would be wise, I am skeptical it could just be motion controllers and 3d all over again.. the industry is really trying to push this one though, like it really is the future and this isn't just a fad, it will take some convincing to win people over.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll never have one, it's too expensive


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I want to try them out. Don't know when I'll get to.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd like to try it before buying it. But testing one out at Best Buy with all the sweat of hundreds of people...:|

If it's under $600 I'll throw down the money and buy one. Also I'm not sure whether to wait until a future generation comes out because I get the feeling in a year or so they'll unveil upgraded models and at that amount I'd like to hang on to one for several years.

Plus might have to upgrade my video card and cpu just to use it.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i think its going to change everything. the technology wasnt available in the early 90s. it is now. totally different scenario. i expect it to be like the internet. its going to change the way we live and id be hella surprised if it flops. i dont think it will.
@McFly and whoever says it will be expensive. like everything else at first it will be and it probably wont be that great at first. after it will get cheaper and better. just wait on it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

andretti said:


> i think its going to change everything. the technology wasnt available in the early 90s. it is now. totally different scenario. i expect it to be like the internet. its going to change the way we live and id be hella surprised if it flops. i dont think it will.
> @McFly and whoever says it will be expensive. like everything else at first it will be and it probably wont be that great at first. after it will get cheaper and better. just wait on it.


It'll definitely get affordable in the future, most common price I've seen people say they'd be comfortable with right now is about $300. And when it's in the 100-200 range it won't be novelty item anymore. And it won't be a bust like 3D TVs did. Having 3D immersive video games will be the standard of gaming.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

VR headsets are the perfect solution for people who don't like reality. They can wear the headset all the time when they're out and about and it can be programmed to show them the world the way they wish it was. 

Example - Some guy flips you the bird but the headset shows you a nice man waving and smiling.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Too rich for my blood, Doesn't seem like there's anything out worth playing on them at this point anyways.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Project Cars on Oculus Rift...very tempting


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm Honestly not interested in VR, and have no intentions on getting a headset anytime soon. Of course, that all could change if a game feel that I really really need comes out.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Those things make me very sad for some reason and admitting this makes me feel like a hippie.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I pulled the trigger and ordered Oculus Rift. It won't ship until August. I regret waiting 

This is the game I want to play in VR. I may never return to real life again.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I was leaning towards the Vive before but now I'm more interested in the Rift.






It's a long watch but goes over a lot of important points.

@4:25 The Rift can adjust up and down better, while the Vive can move the lenses backwards and forwards individually.

@5:00 They talk about lens distortion and the Rift is sharper when looking at corners, while the Vive has more distortion at the corners which I think would be irritating. Because you're not only moving your head around, where you look with your eyes is important for the immersion. That's a key point for me.

@6:17 Vive has a brighter display than the Rift.

@7:22 The Rift lets in more ambient light due to a gap at the nose while the Vive seals around the face.

@8:34 They say that the Rift has less pronounced screen door effect (pixelation) than the Vive.

@10:10 Rift only comes with one facial interface which is difficult with glasses while the Vive comes with two and are designed for wearing glasses.

@13:22 The Rift gets a better review based on weight distribution.

@19:52 Rift has more reliable tracking and Vive's lighthouse tracking is difficult to setup.

@22:50 Vive has room scaling and alerts you before bumping into a wall, while it's not available yet on the Rift. The Vive also has a pass through camera unlike the Rift.

@24:07 Vive has a heavier thicker cable that gets tangled easier

@25:16 Vive has better contollers.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> VR headsets are the perfect solution for people who don't like reality. They can wear the headset all the time when they're out and about and it can be programmed to show them the world the way they wish it was.
> 
> Example - Some guy flips you the bird but the headset shows you a nice man waving and smiling.


HUH?!?

The whole point of gaming is to escape from reality once in a while. VR is the natural progression of the mediums expression. I am pretty sure that most gamers are not going to wear this stuff outside of their houses...


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

This is just the first generation of new consumer VR headsets, and as they stand there's a long way to go before I would consider buying one. They're bulky and the display resolution would need to be at least 4K because the image dominates your peripheral vision - pixelation was very noticeable with the Oculus Rift when I tried it out. A smaller form factor and wireless connectivity would convince me, too.

On a lighter note I have yet to see anyone wear a headset and not look like a dork.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Achievement Hunter posted a video of the VR game Hover Junkers. Surprisingly, the game actually looks pretty responsive with picking up Michael and Ryan's movements.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

There are a couple of Oculus Rifts left on sale at Amazon right now. I just bought mine. When I get it, I'll cancel my preorder which arrives in August.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I wish I was rich so I can get a soupped up pc to use it


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I'll wait a year or two and wait for all of the kinks to get worked out, then I'll make a decision. To get this right now would only be for the "thrill" of having one of the first ones really. Not a wide market of games. Not a great selection of porn. A year or two will give VR time to ferment in it's aspirational juices.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I think most people have this unrealistic expectation of VR tech. They think they'll put on the head set and it will be like stepping on to the Holodeck from Star Trek. IE it transports you actually inside the game world.

Of course people don't literally think that but I think people are not prepared for how NOT that the experience will be. 

I think there will be an issue of uncanny valley type discomfort. Videomgames will still be video games but they will for the first time ever be presented visually in a different way.

I will waiting at least a year or more likely two to give the industry time to figure out how to best use this tech. I want to be sold on how the tech actually is fun not how everyone hopes it will be fun.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

hmnut said:


> I think most people have this unrealistic expectation of VR tech. They think they'll put on the head set and it will be like stepping on to the Holodeck from Star Trek. IE it transports you actually inside the game world.
> 
> Of course people don't literally think that but I think people are not prepared for how NOT that the experience will be.
> 
> ...


At Best Buy you can reserve a demo of the Oculus.

https://live.oculus.com/bestbuy/search

Have you ever tried a VR headset?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I think that VR will eventually become as much of a game changer as the VCR, the iPod, video games, and the personal computer....

It will transform education, movies, computer and video games, art, advertising, and lots of other things....


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> At Best Buy you can reserve a demo of the Oculus.
> 
> https://live.oculus.com/bestbuy/search
> 
> Have you ever tried a VR headset?


None of those places are anywhere near me. Plus I really don't like the idea of reserving the chance to play a video game.

I already said I'm willing to wait. I'm not the hardcore gamer who has to be first to play stuff. It doesn't add inches to my **** to play with hardware before everyone else.

I'm not saying VR isn't going to be great. I'm saying how it will change the industry isn't clear yet because it's still so new.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

McFly said:


> I was leaning towards the Vive before but now I'm more interested in the Rift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those reviews are why I chose the Oculus but I'm drooling over Valve's Lab demo using Vive


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I admittedly never cared about these things buuuut I did get a free Samsung Gear VR + a 6-game bundle from my Galaxy S7 phone pre-order. I've been tinkering with it and it's actually pretty neat.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

AngelClare said:


>


Hey... Maybe I should invest in VR headsets then. That's the only kind of sex i'm ever getting :serious:


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had the Oculus Rift for a few days now and I can give my initial impressions

1. The actual experience will surprise and amaze you. You will be blown away. It's not like some new PC gaming feature. It's more like you have a new kind of console that plays totally different games. You're used to playing games where you're in your room looking at a screen of a game. Here you are transported into the game. You are disconnected from the real world and looking around and moving in a virtual 3D world. It can be overwhelming and even frightening.

2. The biggest benefit of VR is to games where you're in a cockpit like racing games or flight games. Elite: Dangerous and Project Cars are mind-blowing in VR. You lose some image quality but the immersive experience you get in return totally blows away any image quality issues. Platformers also benefit greatly. I played Lucky's Tale and it's like a Mario game but imagine you're in the Mario-like world floating above the character and directing him. 

Also, something unexpected in the sense of space and depth you experience. In Elite: Dangerous, although I flew my ship hundreds of times in the 2D cockpit, I was totally shocked by the size of cockpit and ship in VR. It's not just that you can turn 360 degrees but it's the 3D sense of depth. The same thing is true in a platformer like Lucky's Tale. You get a sense of depth. 

3. VR is extremely demanding on hardware. My i7 6700k / 980Ti work well enough but to make things really look crips you have to do supersampling 1.5x or 2.0x which will bring any video card to its knees. It's kind of cool that we finally have games that surpass hardware requirement but now we have to dial back graphics setting we're used to.

Is it worth getting VR now?

Yes, but if money is an issue it makes sense to wait and see how Playstaion VR and other alternatives evolve. It's my guess that there will be a new Playstation and new Xbox coming soon because VR needs more processing power because you need 2 HD images, one for each eye thus doubling resolution. The consoles already struggle with 1080p now double that.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

If you have an Oculus, you can greatly improve the resolution by doing the following:

1. Download Oculus SDK

https://developer.oculus.com/downloads/pc/1.4.0/Oculus_SDK_for_Windows/

1. Set supersampling in your game to 1.0x
2. Run OculusDebugTool
3. Set pixel density to 1.5

(this will render your game at 150% the Oculus resolution and downscale it making everything look sharper. You can set different values based on performance--1.2, 1.3 but 2.0 is usually too much for modern video cards)

4. Run your game

(It will be sharper but jittery.)

5. Close OculusDebugTool

6. Jitter is gone but clarity remains.

I've used this in Elite Dangerous and Project Cars. The results are awesome. Adjust your graphics settings for smooth framerates.

4.


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

I have two Vive headsets and two pretty high end computers. I'm kind of crazy interested in this stuff. I have had Vives since april 2016 and have been using it a lot. I also have had an Oculus DK2 for about 3 years now.

The plan was using them when I had guests. Problem is my life crashed soon after I ordered them and my social anxiety has gradually been getting worse for a lot of reasons that's complicated to explain.

I still meet one friend though regularly and when he visits he use my second vive and we play multiplayer games and stuff. He got a Vive as well. We're both amateur developers learning unity. He code stuff and I make the visuals. It's pretty fun 

Beside developing stuff for VR I mainly use it for social VR applications like Altspace and Rec Room. Paintball in Rec Room is fantastic!  



 It's kinda great being in the company of people but being able to pull out instantly if it gets to awkward or intense. I don't dare to speak though. I wish I could but it really scares me  Most of the time I do people watching. I like to listen to peoples conversations and just sit and watch. I also like to do silly stuff from time to time, like bad juggling and really bad dancing or kick pumpkins around with a great hammer  But If people try to talk to me I'll often panic and try to escape. I hate social anxiety!


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

VR is a gimmick at the moment, wait a generation or two. We don't even have an accurate way of determining your FPS in a VR environment, most hardware can't run it and there is very little you can do with it, not to mention its extremely expensive


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> VR is a gimmick at the moment, wait a generation or two. We don't even have an accurate way of determining your FPS in a VR environment, most hardware can't run it and there is very little you can do with it, not to mention its extremely expensive


Don't be silly. It's not a gimmick. It's awesome! At least the Vive is.

It's also a great way to be social if you can't get out of the house or are afraid of being in social situations.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

HiveFiMind said:


> Don't be silly. It's not a gimmick. It's awesome! At least the Vive is.
> 
> It's also a great way to be social if you can't get out of the house or are afraid of being in social situations.


Don't get me wrong I'm sure you have a lot of fun on it but right now it's extremely expensive and what you can do with it compared to basically any other platform is severely limited. Some time down the road I'll buy a VR headset when I have my own place and a well paying job but right now I just can't justify a purchase, for myself at least.


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm sure you have a lot of fun on it but right now it's extremely expensive and what you can do with it compared to basically any other platform is severely limited. Some time down the road I'll buy a VR headset when I have my own place and a well paying job but right now I just can't justify a purchase, for myself at least.


I guess you have to be an enthusiast to get it. It is worth it though if you can find the reasons and money for it! It's been the most fun and useful tech I have ever owned beside my computer. It really is a game changer tech. If it's this good now, it will be crazy in the future.

It's really great if you're a creative person, stuck in isolation or like new and innovative games. And it's ridiculous fun in multiplayer, well at least with my good friend and in anonymous paintball matches


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

HiveFiMind said:


> I guess you have to be an enthusiast to get it. It is worth it though if you can find the reasons and money for it! It's been the most fun and useful tech I have ever owned beside my computer. It really is a game changer tech. If it's this good now, it will be crazy in the future.
> 
> It's really great if you're a creative person, stuck in isolation or like new and innovative games. And it's ridiculous fun in multiplayer, well at least with my good friend and in anonymous paintball matches


Yeah don't get me wrong I am exited about it and I'm already imaging VR games in the future (like VR fighter jet sim games for instance, yeah weird I know) that I'm going to play lol It's nice to see VR making people happy =)


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong I am exited about it and I'm already imaging VR games in the future (like VR fighter jet sim games for instance, yeah weird I know) that I'm going to play lol It's nice to see VR making people happy =)


Fighter jet sim games will probably make you sick, just like in real life, well at least if you're susceptible to motion sickness. That was part of the reason I got the Vive. Running around in my living room shooting paint at people don't make me sick. Also a good workout which is important to me since I don't get out much 

Although I can't wait for some of the more demanding games with crazy movement, like Redout. It's set to release in two days: http://store.steampowered.com/app/517710/ I bet I'll feel it in the gut with that one, and I can't wait


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

HiveFiMind said:


> Fighter jet sim games will probably make you sick, just like in real life, well at least if you're susceptible to motion sickness. That was part of the reason I got the Vive. Running around in my living room shooting paint at people don't make me sick. Also a good workout which is important to me since I don't get out much
> 
> Although I can't wait for some of the more demanding games with crazy movement, like Redout. It's set to release in two days: http://store.steampowered.com/app/517710/ I bet I'll feel it in the gut with that one, and I can't wait


How big is your room and what are your specs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> How big is your room and what are your specs if you don't mind me asking?


Yeah... I'm a bit of a nut when it comes to this stuff.

I have emptied out my living room and converted it to VR room/holodeck my bedroom is now my living room  My main playspace is 4 by 3.8 meters and I have a bit of space in my bedroom as well for my second Vive when my friend visits or other guests when I get my act together (3 by 2.5 meters)

My Rigs are:

PC1:
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
Motherboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VI GENE
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 GameRock
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 2x16GB 2400MHz
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB L-540 MB/s S-520 MB/s
CPU Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo
Case: Fractal Design Define Mini

PC2:
PSU: Corsair RM750
Motherboard: Asus Z170-A
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX980 Ti 6GB
RAM: HyperX Fury DDR4 2400MHz 16GB CL14
SSD: OCZ Vertex 4 256GB L-560 MB/s S-510 MB/s
CPU Cooling: CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo
Case: Fractal Design Define R5

I'm not really rich or anything by my country's standard. We have some good social security in my country and by being ill for so long I had saved up a lot. Living the kind of way I do I don't use much money. In 3 years I'll be able to buy a house, so I'm not irresponsible with my money. The first Consumer VR sets was just too much of an opportunity to not go all way in. So I did.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

HiveFiMind said:


> Yeah... I'm a bit of a nut when it comes to this stuff.
> 
> I have emptied out my living room and converted it to VR room/holodeck my bedroom is now my living room  My main playspace is 4 by 3.8 meters and I have a bit of space in my bedroom as well for my second Vive when my friend visits or other guests when I get my act together (3 by 2.5 meters)
> 
> ...


My old 650 was Palit, reliable company and I was happy with it  Also good choice in cases, I love scandinavian minimalistic designs =D


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to get a headset but I don't know if I have the money now. I have too many other priorities. :c


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Svarog11 said:


> My old 650 was Palit, reliable company and I was happy with it  Also good choice in cases, I love scandinavian minimalistic designs =D


Then I guess you like IKEA as well 

Yeah I always try to do good research when buying stuff like this. I built a nearly identical computer to my friend and put it together a week ago, afterwards we made his living room VR ready. His parents are not going to be happy with that haha


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

DistraughtOwl said:


> I want to get a headset but I don't know if I have the money now. I have too many other priorities. :c


Than wait, save up and know that it will be more awesome by the next generations of VR headsets.

Google are also developing a mobile phone HMD which I don't think will be too expensive compared to the other VR HMDs on the market, especially the high end VR like Rift and Vive.
https://vr.google.com/daydream/


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I need some upgrades on my main rig before considering one, so I only go for a smartphone-bound for now.



HiveFiMind said:


> My Rigs are:
> 
> PC1:
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
> ...


Nice rigs, but why did you put the gtx 1080 with the Haswell and not the Skylake one:grin2: ? That looks like a mix of new and old components on both computers (the Vertex 4 is also quite old)


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Zozulya said:


> I need some upgrades on my main rig before considering one, so I only go for a smartphone-bound for now.
> 
> Nice rigs, but why did you put the gtx 1080 with the Haswell and not the Skylake one:grin2: ? That looks like a mix of new and old components on both computers (the Vertex 4 is also quite old)


I want the rigs to be comparable to each other so that they can run the VR games and applications on the same graphics settings. I want my guests and me having the same level of experience 

The one with the 1080 is the oldest, except the GPU of course (bought the components with the Oculus DK2 about 3 years ago)


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sensing the ps4 vr is just not going to be up to par with the vive or oculus rift. I just hope it creates a broader interest in vr among casuals for them to continue in creating content for this platform in general. I think this is the future of gaming and would like to experience it once the prices go down and it requires less power to run it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Svarog11 said:


> VR is a gimmick at the moment, wait a generation or two. We don't even have an accurate way of determining your FPS in a VR environment, most hardware can't run it and there is very little you can do with it, not to mention its extremely expensive


Gimmicks have no actual functional advantage. If you play racing simulators or flight/space simulators from a cockpit view, VR allows you to look in all directions and have a more immersive experience. That kind of vision gives you a huge advantage in those games.

If anything you could argue that today's video cards are not yet powerful enough for VR because you need resolutions beyond 4K to really get good image quality and there is no hardware that can handle that. But as with most new advances you have to take a step back in image quality until the hardware catches up.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My brother bought the vive. It's pretty ****ing amazing. I think VR is going to be the future of gaming. I'm so excited for the technology to improve and the games to advance. I think the possibilities are going to be endless. It'd be amazing if one day we have full body suits to replicate all of our movements. No more use for controllers! x) 

Can you imagine if mmos did full body scans, and your character was actually yourself? And everyone you see is how they actually look like in the real world? Man that'd be ****ing awesome. And instead of typing you just talk... Heh, and if someone was being annoying you could just mute their voice.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm very unhappy about how long it's taking oculus to release the touch controls. VR is not complete if you don't have virtual hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

AngelClare said:


> I'm very unhappy about how long it's taking oculus to release the touch controls. VR is not complete if you don't have virtual hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess Oculus got a bit surprised when HTC and Valve announced the Vive ready to go with motion controls and roomscale. Heck it completely surprised me and everyone else. And knowing that Valve was behind it settled it for me. I just did not see the point in Rift CV1 after that, especially since I owned a DK2 and Xbox controller and on top of that could use it with Oculus store and the free games they provided me (Lucky's Tale, Farlands and Dreamdeck etc. There was just no reason anymore buying a Rift. If it had been anybody else and not Valve supporting and launching a HMD I wouldn't have bothered, I would have gone Rift CV1.

I think Valve forced Oculus hand, they had to iterate quickly and came up with the Touch and suddenly started talking about standing experiences.

So I think I understand why Oculus is taking their time releasing Touch. They where just not ready launching it with their Rift. They had already made their plans, talking up sitting and playing with a gamepad like was the preferred way with the DK2. Oculus future plans at the time I think involved using hand tracking. I remember Oculus buying Nimble VR for that research. And then came Vive and everything had to change.

This is speculation of course based on bits and pieces I have picked up all over the net. But I think there's something to it.

But I bet the Touch will be awesome once it's released  But then again HTC and Valve will have something other up their sleeve. Yesterday I heard news about Valve developing a wireless modification to the Vive to be shown later this autumn.

Overall I kind of like this competition. I think it drives innovation witch is good for us consumers and VR enthusiasts


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

Bbpuff said:


> My brother bought the vive. It's pretty ****ing amazing. I think VR is going to be the future of gaming. I'm so excited for the technology to improve and the games to advance. I think the possibilities are going to be endless. It'd be amazing if one day we have full body suits to replicate all of our movements. No more use for controllers! x)
> 
> Can you imagine if mmos did full body scans, and your character was actually yourself? And everyone you see is how they actually look like in the real world? Man that'd be ****ing awesome. And instead of typing you just talk... Heh, and if someone was being annoying you could just mute their voice.


I don't want to look the same as I do in real life, though that would be terrible lol. I like the idea still :3


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Do any of you who own a VR device visit any of the social VR applications? Like AltSpace?

How well do you handle it? 


I love to use them. I especially like to just hang out and listen to what people are talking about. But it also get a bit lonely because I do not dare to join conversations or speak to anybody  And then I get sad because I see people forming relationships and enjoying themselves and I know I can't do that. But still it's nice to be a fly on the wall 

Some of my issues are:

Trouble speaking English. I write and understand it well though.
I stutter a bit when speaking, especially when trying to speak long sentences.
Commitment issues.
I zone out during conversations.
I'm a bit afraid my neighbors will hear me speaking.
I'm an introvert and for the most part prefer to listen to conversations.
It's not easy for me taking part in activities because I zone out.

I have been thinking maybe I could practice with some of you people but I'm nervous of that as well. I'm really afraid I'll end up hurting someone because of my commitment issues.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll skip out on the bootleg Biotechnology Gear called Playstation VR and also the Bootleg Biotechnology called Playstation Pro.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

If you want a cheap VR device, get Google Cardboard. I got one for $15 from the Google store. You just put your phone in it and look through the lenses. It's ghetto but it's a decent experience.


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Holy ****! I stayed up late yesterday and for the first time experienced Gunters Universe VR talk show in VRChat. It was insanely cool to see a talkshow live in VR. They are filming each show and putting them on youtube and it'll be fun seeing myself in the audience when they put the new episode up. Lots of interesting topics. http://guntersuniverse.com/

I also went to an Japanese culture event in Altspace, that too was very fun. It's nice to be able to attend things like this in total anonymity when I struggle so hard with it in real life.

It's a small scene of people doing this stuff but they are really passionate about it and it's fun watching it grow and develop.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

HiveFiMind said:


> Do any of you who own a VR device visit any of the social VR applications? Like AltSpace?
> 
> How well do you handle it?
> 
> I love to use them. I especially like to just hang out and listen to what people are talking about. But it also get a bit lonely because I do not dare to join conversations or speak to anybody  And then I get sad because I see people forming relationships and enjoying themselves and I know I can't do that. But still it's nice to be a fly on the wall


I haven't used any. What do you recommend?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Reading this thread is like watching the person in the table ahead of you devouring a juicy 12oz steak and you have a quarter in your pocket.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Now that I have a beasty PC I'm seriously considering some VR goodness, seems like the Vive is the way to go currently. I'm into race sims so it would be perfect for that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

HenDoggy said:


> Reading this thread is like watching the person in the table ahead of you devouring a juicy 12oz steak and you have a quarter in your pocket.


I thought that while reading the posts 

I'm still waiting for Fallout 4 and the last GTA game to go down in price before I consider buying those :') I'll be back here in like 2026 guys.



Ape in space said:


> If you want a cheap VR device, get Google Cardboard. I got one for $15 from the Google store. You just put your phone in it and look through the lenses. It's ghetto but it's a decent experience.


Yeah I heard about that, I dunno if it's worth bothering though. I'll probably just wait and see if a VR headset turns up at some event in London so I can preview one then.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Now that I have a beasty PC I'm seriously considering some VR goodness, seems like the Vive is the way to go currently. I'm into race sims so it would be perfect for that.


I think the Rift is best for racing sims. The Vive is better overall because it actually launched with motion controls and it has great Valve support but the Rift is a better headset and the motion controls will be released in October.

I'm a big racing fan too. Project cars in VR is awesome. You lose some graphical fidelity but the feeling of actually being inside this virtual race car is unmatched. You'll never want to go back to racing sims on monitors, even triple screen setups again.

So far racing and flying sims are where VR really shines. Also porn.


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

AngelClare said:


> I haven't used any. What do you recommend?


I recommend AltSpace. That one is fantastic and it supports all the major VR headsets and has 2D mode if you don't have a VR HMD. There's some nice people in there. Some of them seem to come regularly.

I usually log in as an anonymous guest. I'm currently too scared to interact with people and too afraid of being recognized to choose a more personal avatar and name. Usually I'll walk around and listen to peoples conversations trying to avoid getting anyone's attention.

Others I currently know about and sometimes use:
VRChat
Janus VR
Rec Room (Currently just for HTC Vive)


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Bbpuff said:


> My brother bought the vive. It's pretty ****ing amazing. I think VR is going to be the future of gaming. I'm so excited for the technology to improve and the games to advance. I think the possibilities are going to be endless. It'd be amazing if one day we have full body suits to replicate all of our movements. No more use for controllers! x)
> 
> Can you imagine if mmos did full body scans, and your character was actually yourself? And everyone you see is how they actually look like in the real world? Man that'd be ****ing awesome. And instead of typing you just talk... Heh, and if someone was being annoying you could just mute their voice.


Oh yes! Like in the anime Sword Art Online! Well something like SAO is probably far off in the future. But still we can do some crazy **** with the kind of VR tech we have today and will be getting in the years ahead, it will be more like the future tech described in the book Ready Player One, but that is still totally awesome!

Just thinking of the possibilities this tech will provide in the future blows my mind!

Hell! It already blows my mind! It did today. I was relaxing on the floor in my living room (real cozy with lots of pillows and a blanket) during a long visit in AltSpace VR. I had all these people around me chatting and interacting with each others and then I suddenly had to go to the bathroom. I lifted the Vive away from my eyes and was confused a moment when suddenly my room was just totally empty and me laying in an awkward position facing the wall. Such a strange feeling that was! Must have looked totally ridiculous if someone had seen me like that  But at that moment I was existing in another world. Blew my mind!


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Went to a Reggie Watts concert in Altspace VR. I had a great time!

The afterparty event after the show was super fun! I danced so hard! For hours! Great music! Lots of people dancing and having fun. Reggie Watts also joined in on the dance floor 





Crazy I can do this stuff! I could never have done this in real life with my SA.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

HiveFiMind said:


> I recommend AltSpace. That one is fantastic and it supports all the major VR headsets and has 2D mode if you don't have a VR HMD. There's some nice people in there. Some of them seem to come regularly.


I'll give AltSpace a try. Are you using Virtual Desktop?


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

No. I use Steam VR  You can use Steam VR with both Rift and Vive 

Just search Altspace on steam or download from their website and choose the version that support your HMD. Not sure if Altspace is on Oculus Store.

http://altvr.com/get-altspacevr/


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Giant bomb playing VR games 

This was pretty fun to watch, well the part when they play with the Vive anyways. Oculus does not look like a fun or complete experience without the roomscale or touch controllers. I hope Rift users get their hands on them soon and get their fair share of supported games and fun.






Skip to the part when they begin playing space pirate trainer and watch until they start playing Rec Room. That is hilarious!  That guy roleplaying a bot is cracking me up! I have met him before in other places as well, like ALtspace. That guy is extremely dedicated to roleplaying this bot. Funny the Giant bomb people bumped in to him while playing 

Space Pirate Trainer and Rec Room are awesome games in VR!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^

Watching that just makes me angry about the fact that Oculus still hasn't delivered the touch controllers that were supposed to be available last month. I've heard rumors that it may be as late as December. 

The VR experience is simple incomplete with touch controls. 

Anyway, that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

I have started an Altspace VR event for SASers. You can read more about it in this tread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...youtube-in-vr-virtual-1884977/#post1087200465

Let's hang out and watch YouTube in VR (Virtual Reality)


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I just ordered a google cardboard-like headset that uses your phone as a screen, it was about $30 (I decided to get one with individually adjustable lenses since my eyes don't both focus equally well)

It should arrive in a week or 2, looking forward to trying it out


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody buy the PlayStation VR yet? I'm tempted lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got a PSVR a week and a half ago, and the experience has been very mind bending to say the least. It's still pretty damn expensive, but it's definitely the most "affordable" when compared to the rift and the vive, and atleast has a shot at bringing VR to the mainstream. The thing that sucks about VR headsets, however is that you HAVE to put on the headset to fully understand what the experience is like which is a huge hinderance for a lot of people. Also, the other downside is the potential for VR sickness which I've gotten a couple of times. Any game with fast movement can cause some pretty bad nausea and it's gotten to me a couple of times where I've had to lie down and take a breather . However, you really do feel like you're in a completely new 3D space which is just so freaking cool and awesome, plus the games have been so good thus far  Definitely loving the purchase!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> Just got a PSVR a week and a half ago, and the experience has been very mind bending to say the least. It's still pretty damn expensive, but it's definitely the most "affordable" when compared to the rift and the vive, and atleast has a shot at bringing VR to the mainstream. The thing that sucks about VR headsets, however is that you HAVE to put on the headset to fully understand what the experience is like which is a huge hinderance for a lot of people. Also, the other downside is the potential for VR sickness which I've gotten a couple of times. Any game with fast movement can cause some pretty bad nausea and it's gotten to me a couple of times where I've had to lie down and take a breather . However, you really do feel like you're in a completely new 3D space which is just so freaking cool and awesome, plus the games have been so good thus far  Definitely loving the purchase!


I'm hoping PSVR is successful so that VR can continue progressing. I was a little worried that the PSVR experience.

What games did you play?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> I'm hoping PSVR is successful so that VR can continue progressing. I was a little worried that the PSVR experience.
> 
> What games did you play?


Thankfully it seems like Sony really hit this one out of the park! Really excited too see where it goes next considering all this tech is first gen! 

The starter bundle that I bought comes with a demo disk and PSVR Worlds, which both do a pretty good of showing the tech off fairly well even though it is obviously tech demo-ey. Then for full games I've bought and played Until Dawn: Rush Of Blood, Super Hyper Cube, Thumper, Windlands (this one has thrown my stomach for loop), and tethered which I haven't gotten to yet. All the games so far have been surprisingly fleshed out and just all-around awesome experiences  Haven't regretted any purchases....yet.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone get the Oculus Touch sensors? 

I just got mine last week. This is the holodeck in its infancy. 

The Lab demo of the Secret Shop shows how amazing and great RPG could be in VR. Since the days of Dungeon and Dragons board games, it's always been about immersing yourself in a fantasy world. Well, now with VR the immersion is even more substantial.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I got a VR headset for my oldest daughter for Christmas...for her smartphone, and I got one for myself also lol. It is pretty damn cool. When I first got it home I was really kind of disappointed. I'm not very tech savvy especially with new stuff like that. The first VR app I downloaded just happened to be really lame (of course, just my luck). I've tried another one, going to try another one tonight...and it's pretty awesome. You have to physically put the phone inside the headset but you do still have a lot of control over the phone through the headset...I had trouble with that at first lol. Thanks to @ANX1 for the help and the suggestions  I think she's going to really like it, it's pretty awesome and I'm still in the learning stages with it, so I can show her how to do it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@AllTheSame

You're welcome mate.


----------



## Discopizza (Dec 12, 2016)

I've got the Oculus Rift DK 1 and 2, and the PSVR. The Resident Evil 7 demo in vr is so good. I bought Holoball but don't have enough room to play it properly.


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I got the Gear VR, used it for a day, been sat in a draw ever since. Anyone who wants it for free can have it as an Xmas present if you collect it from my house 2 miles from Manchester Airport, UK. As we both have SA, no chat needed. I will just say hi and hand it to you, or if you prefer leave it on the doorstep.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone play Arizona Sunshine? I'm loving this game.

Getting headshots by actually aiming a virtual gun feels very satisfying. And the part where you're in a dark cave with a flashlight and gun was actually scary and tense. It really shows the potential of VR.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Anyone play Robo Recall?

I'm really enjoying this title. It's very fast paced and polished. So far, the best game using hand controls.


----------

